# Greeting from Sicily



## Clunegapyears (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi

James and I are not spontaneous ... much!  A conversation over a cup of tea in bed at 4.30 a.m. led to my notice being handed in the next day.  We are now 7 months into full timing, having started with Scandinavia, a bit of France, 5 weeks in Slovenia and in Italy since October.  We have not regretted our decision for a minute.  clunegapyears.com

We are in Sicily at the moment, certainly until 19th December, and then here or just over into the mainland (Messina crossing).
On the off chance ... if anyone is planning to be in the vicinity, do you fancy sharing some festive spirit and having a Christmas meet up?

Katherine and James


----------



## horshamjack (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi Katherine and James, welcome.
Those spontaneous decisions are always the best:idea: Glad your enjoying and have a great Xmas/ New Year

Marc


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 28, 2015)

You are doing the right thing,better than watching the tv any day.


----------



## yorkslass (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## vanmandan (Nov 29, 2015)

hi.....we are a bunch (8-10) of Brits, who regularly spend our winter here at a campsite
in Punta Braccetto......Chi siamo
nice beach, good surfing, micro climate,fresh bread daily.
it's about 50kms east from where you are.
more than welcome to join us.
ciao, Dan.


----------



## silverweed (Nov 29, 2015)

If you don't mind, I would be very interested to know where you crossed from and what the cost was.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Nov 30, 2015)

*Crossing from Villa San Giovanni to Messina*

Shortest crossing ... Villa San Giovanni to Messina.  No need to book, just turn up, buy the ticket on the way into the waiting lanes.   Single price for motorhomes.  we opted for the ticket that allows us to return within 3 months - EUR93.  Entertaining watching all the lanes merge as you board, even though the boat has not fully emptied yet ... organised chaos, but that is Sicily :rolleyes2:
K


----------



## silverweed (Nov 30, 2015)

€93 is not a bad price, might well think about going at some point, thanks


----------



## wineciccio (Nov 30, 2015)

Buonissimo Santo Natale, e' Felice Anno Nuovo, you must visit Taormina whilst you there.


----------



## LittleAl (Dec 1, 2015)

*Storage in Sicily*

Hi Guys, I'm after some help and need a favour if you could please. I may shortly be working in Malta and have searched for somewhere to stay. Only one site on the island and it has  very poor reviews. Also the import taxes for Malta are horrendous and are payable after six months. Are you aware or have you observed any locations for motorhome storage whilst on you travels in Sicily.

Regards Little Al


----------



## martino (Feb 16, 2016)

vanmandan said:


> hi.....we are a bunch (8-10) of Brits, who regularly spend our winter here at a campsite
> in Punta Braccetto......Chi siamo
> nice beach, good surfing, micro climate,fresh bread daily.
> it's about 50kms east from where you are.
> ...



Hi chaps,we're thinking of heading for Sicily in early March,on the ferry from Genoa,have you any experience of it? Also how much does the campsite cost? Thanks in advance,Martin & Trudy


----------

